# Bathroom layout for wood shop



## TherealBH (Mar 1, 2014)

I am moving forward with my dream shop (36' x 36') and now need to make a final decision on a layout for a small bathroom before we pour the concrete next week. I want to have a toilet, sink and shower in about a 5' x 8' space(more if needed)-I am having a hard time designing a layout!!

Any ideas? I would appreciate hearing any feedback and seeing pictures.

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Dec 17, 2015)

Here ya go… lot's of ideas.

http://www.us.kohler.com/us/Floor-Plan-Options/content/CNT300260.htm

Plan #1 is a 5×8 room with tub, toilet and sink.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

... is this too much?


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> ... is this too much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I don't see a toilet….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

... behind that door in the back, Scott!


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> ... behind that door in the back, Scott!
> 
> - Ron Aylor


Holy crap!


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

You really need a shower in your shop?

My shop bathroom has the slop sink straight ahead when you walk in and the toilet off to the side.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

36'x36'? Wow! Is this for a business or hobby?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I would make sure you have a utility sink outside the bathroom. Hot water would be nice and on-demand water heaters are getting cheaper but still a hefty investment, you could get a 5 gallon electric heater and turn it on when you first get to the shop. The size you've spec'd sounds good but that depends on how much space you need for the rest of your shop.


----------



## TherealBH (Mar 1, 2014)

> 36×36 ? Wow! Is this for a business or hobby?
> 
> - Rrrandy


This is my hobby!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I second the idea of a utility sink on the opposite wall of the bathroom sink.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I prefer to have my utility sink in the finishing room. Bob, planning the shop is almost as much fun as working in it. Enjoy!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i have the luxury of having a small bathroom in my shop,which is to my wifes delight,no sawdust tracked into the house!mine is about 3-1/2' x 5',just a sink and toilet,its all i need.dont think i would ever want to shower in my shop bath. i have some picks under my projects.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

A "Chic Sale" out back and you could squeeze in another machine.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

My advise is dont do it. In my state a bathroom makes any structure a livable area.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> My advise is dont do it. In my state a bathroom makes any structure a livable area.
> 
> - DirtyMike


Now that's an angle I hadn't thought about. It could bring into play a whole lot of code issues that would be a real headache.

On the other hand, when the wife is in a snit and tells Bob to "go spend the night out in your shop" the facilities would come in handy.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

livable area sounds like a property tax increase.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My hobby shop is 30'x60' and that is never enough. Don't forget material storage, a finishing area and so on.



> 36×36 ? Wow! Is this for a business or hobby?
> 
> - Rrrandy


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I understand the reasoning behind it, but it really pisses me off when "our" agents impose laws based on only a principal or two. My county and the association I'm tied to prohibit shop and garage bathrooms because of the living area concept.

That means an accident requiring an eye wash requires me to wander the sixty feet to the house for aid. I will laugh my _ss off the day the county and association get sued under the Public Duty Doctrine [or other] because aid could have been rendered quicker, had they used a little common sense.

One peek in my shop and it's obvious it would be absurd to try to incorporate a bed, couch and so on into the other furnishings, like the over-arm pin router, the 4×8 carving bed, the two lathes, the cabinet saw, the…..

[done venting]



> My advise is dont do it. In my state a bathroom makes any structure a livable area.
> 
> - DirtyMike


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

"If" there were a bathroom in my shop," it would have the toilet and sink, the latter which would be a deep sink and would look a lot like the stainless steel one I picked up when the association was dumping it in the course of remodeling the exercise center…....


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

I just have a urinal next to the slop sink. It also has a shower curtain that can be closed if privacy is needed.


----------



## StudentWoodworker (Jan 21, 2014)

> My advise is dont do it. In my state a bathroom makes any structure a livable area.
> 
> - DirtyMike
> 
> ...





> My advise is dont do it. In my state a bathroom makes any structure a livable area.
> 
> - DirtyMike
> 
> ...


I have a sleeping bag under my work bench for just that reason and the bath room dose come in handy althow mine dose not have a shower


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh my god ,just do what want, who the hell is going to know!if it does become a problem take it out,so what,just do what you whant!enough said,geez!peace out!


----------

